# spare music....



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello. Sorry for not visiting more frequently... I really should (I much prefer this forum to some other composition forums on the net).

My question is, do we have some sort of repository here for bits and pieces which are yet to see the light of day?

Maybe if we had a way of exhibiting odds and ends, some of the players from other parts of the forum could browse and get in contact, etc, etc.

Anything like this exist here?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey good to see another Aussie.

You can try the blogs for one (Like mine)- there is threads here also on the todays composer section such as "What are you currently working on?" 


Check out other forums sections and you will find


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey good to see another Aussie.
> 
> You can try the blogs for one (Like mine)- there is threads here also on the todays composer section such as "What are you currently working on?"
> 
> Check out other forums sections and you will find


Too many around as it is and you've been voted the happiest country...again ,must be because of Coagulation !!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

moody said:


> Too many around as it is and you've been voted the happiest country...again ,must be because of Coagulation !!


Good old COAG, got to hand it to him...........


----------

